# Ivan Dzersky, the fox of Kosovo



## BlitzCo (Jan 31, 2015)

Time to post my fursona I guess.
Name: Ivan Dzersky 
Age: 32 (he can't really age though)
Sex: Male
Species: Red Fox
Height: 6 feet
Weight: 215 pounds (muscle)


Appearance:
- Hair and fur: white and a slightly darker shade of orange 
- Markings: has a "Ð Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ñ & Ð¡Ñ€Ð±Ð¸Ñ˜Ð°" tattoo on his back.
- Eye color: blue
Behavior and Personality: overall a nice guy. But he is extremely stoic and it's impossible to make him cry


Skills: his marksmanship and his above-average intelligence is worth mentioning
Weaknesses: don't let him near a bottle of Vodka


Likes: my likes
Dislikes: my dislikes


History: born in Vladivostok Russia to Serbian parents, moved to Yugoslavia when he was 4. Managed to trick the recruitment officers into thinking that he's 18 and he fought for the Serbs in Kosovo. Managed to kill a top leader of the KLA. Fled to the US in 2001, with two other soldiers (who become his housemates). Often called paranoid, but if a terrorist group is hunting you, wouldn't you keep a Colt .45 and a .357 on you at all times, own a record breaking amount of guns, and make your house fire-proof and bomb-proof?


Clothing/Personal Style: pseudo-militaristic. Camo T-shirts, tants, and camo baseball caps that have holes for his ears.
Picture: 
(post 1999)







Goal: to not get killed by the NKLA
Profession: sometimes Merc, owner of "Foxy Guns" a popular gun store in Ft Worth TX, (his place of residence)
Birthdate: 24 March


Favorite food: Smoked sausage 
Favorite drink: Dr. pepper 
Favorite location: his bedroom 
Favorite weather: cold and cloudy 
Favorite color: Red


Least liked food: Brussel Sprouts
Least liked drink: flat soda
Least liked location: areas where he can't conceal carry 
Least liked weather: hot and humid 


Favorite person: his two housemates, 
Least liked person: the NKLA leader
Friends: most of his neighbors, (which are mostly American soldiers who ignore his past and try to help him try to take down the NKLA) 
Enemies: the NKLA (an Albanian based terror group secretly formed after the Kosovo war, trying to kill Ivan)
Significant other: none
Orientation: Heterosexual


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 2, 2015)

I noticed that there isn't a whole lot of military vet fursonas, let alone ones from the Kosovo War on the Serbian side.
and the universe that Ivan is in, it basically our world, but half of the world's population are athromoprhic animals, (i.e. Reagan, both Bushes, Putin, and MiloÅ¡eviÄ‡ are furries)


----------



## Crazy Uncle Charlie (Feb 2, 2015)

Cool fursona!


----------



## Kookyfox (Feb 5, 2015)

Dr Pepper?! HAHAHA XD way to make an epic soldier look like a small fry!


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 5, 2015)

And what's wrong with that?


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 5, 2015)

Kookyfox said:


> Dr Pepper?! HAHAHA XD way to make an epic soldier look like a small fry!


I love Dr pepper , what's wrong with it?

And great fursona , I've always like military based ones , mines sorta military but...not


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 5, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> I love Dr pepper , what's wrong with it?
> 
> And great fursona , I've always like military based ones , mines sorta military but...not



It would be interesting to see our two fursonas as roommates for a couple of months, but I think it may be more dangerous to be around mine (considering that the NKLA is pseudo-Al Qaida style).


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Feb 8, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> It would be interesting to see our two fursonas as roommates for a couple of months, but I think it may be more dangerous to be around mine (considering that the NKLA is pseudo-Al Qaida style).


I'm sure madness would ensue 
aww your house is fire proof? That kills half the fun :V


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 8, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> I'm sure madness would ensue
> aww your house is fire proof? That kills half the fun :V



Ivan would rather not get his house Molotoved


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 17, 2015)

Here is a more accurate drawing of Ivan


----------



## Yukonwolf (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice background blitzco I too lived the merc. Lifestyle so to speak 18 months in the IDF Isrealie defence forces as an American. A wolf among men so to speak. Stay safe


----------

